# TransNasal Endoscopy



## mrsmith (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

I am needing a code for a TransNasal Endoscopy for Laryngeal Reflux (LPR).  Any tips on what CPTs would apply?  Thanks.


----------



## elenax (Dec 19, 2008)

Not my area of expertise but I would look into the 315XX code series depending on the narrative of the operative report; your last resource should be choosing an unlisted code...

hope this helps!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 19, 2008)

What about CPT 92511 (nasopharyngoscopy with endoscope)?

Julie, CPC


----------



## jackjones62 (Dec 21, 2008)

Use CPT 31575 - Flexible Fiberoptic Laryngoscopy done via the nose to view the larynx or other structures.  CPT 92511 would not be appropriate as it is used to veiw the nasopharynx and is usually a rigid scope.

Jennifer
ENT


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 22, 2008)

Good to know Jennifer.  I considered the laryngoscopy codes as an "oral" approach in error.  Thanks for the clarification and correction.

Julie, CPC


----------

